# Self-taught singer, any good?



## catherineklug

Hey all, I don't train other than what I manage to teach myself.. I just listen to songs and then try to make the same sound come out of my mouth lol.. Here is me singing Voi Che Sapete, let me know what you think please.


----------



## catherineklug

Sorry, here it is:


----------

